# Good News for Trekkies



## MA-Caver (Feb 8, 2006)

Seems someone went through a lot of time and trouble to re-create Roddenberry's masterpiece television show... Check it out! 
http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/800/home.php

Just wondering:... Is THIS for real?


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm a SUCH A NERD!!

I think the concept is so incredibly cool! I'm downloading an episode now. I'll post again after I watch it. 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2006)

It is for real, and both Walter Koenig and George Takai are involved. 

Also see http://www.starshipexeter.com/


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well my wife will be happy she is the most die hard trekkie I know.
Terry
PS I guess Bob is too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2006)

I ran a Klingon fan club for years.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

I am of the personal belief that there could never be too much startrek.  I want to learn Klingon someday.  Maybe when I retire.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2006)

Klingon Language Institute
http://www.kli.org/


----------



## Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Klingon Language Institute
> http://www.kli.org/



It has been bookmarked for a few months now, just haven't had the time to really get into it


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't even learn Korean - you want me to learn KLINGON?!?!?  

Will there be a sub-forum for multi-galaxian-linguists?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2006)

Dunno about that, but you can get college credit in Klingon.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never seen this before - but the title The New Voyages was originally used for some anthologies edited by Sondra Marshak and Myrna Culbreath - very good stories, if you've never read them.  I liked one in the first volume so much that I copied it out of my friend's edition by hand (hey, it was 1981, I was a kid... I finally scraped up enough to buy my own copy a few months later).  You can get more information on these volumes at http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/c/myrna-culbreath/star-trek-new-voyages.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I can't even learn Korean - you want me to learn KLINGON?!?!?
> 
> Will there be a sub-forum for multi-galaxian-linguists?



It makes it so much easier to express ones true feelings in Klingon.  :lol: At least for me.


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 8, 2006)

I will certainly have to download some of these .... but, this brought to mind this.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0060952768/sr=1-1/qid=1139456166/ref=pd_bbs_1/102-0278162-4489751?%5Fencoding=UTF8

I know I have the book kicking around somewhere. I think my wife and daughter have both read it ... but I have't seemed to find the time yet. 

Shrugg.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn it I need to get my star wars movie online
​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

This looks pretty cool!  I'm d/l the pilot now.  Been a Trek fan for decades.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm halfway through the "pilot".  This is all right!  Eugene Roddenberry, Jr?  Ah, his son Rod.  This is all very...interesting.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok...Bob: was that an example of the fan fiction you were telling me about?  Production values were sweet.  Plenty of errors; but, only a couple horribly noticable.  Very nice tip-o-the-hats to the original series and the state of TV in the 60's.  Excellent script, damn good acting, mostly.

I thought I was going to wet myself at the very end, just before the Desilu credit.  OMG, that was great!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2006)

Not fan fiction, fan film.  Theres a distinction between the 2, though fan fic could be filmed and made into a fan film. 

I'm working on placing my fanfic archives online at Rustaz.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 9, 2006)

No matter the designation...it's cool!  I have missed so much...

I just watched the first episode from Hidden Frontier.  I didn't like it as much; but, I'll look at the newer stuff later and opine at that point.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I ran a Klingon fan club for years.



did you know there's a bar in portland, oregon where you can karaoke in klingon?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> did you know there's a bar in portland, oregon where you can karaoke in klingon?



Really? Which one?


----------

